# Eltako Multisensor Signal doppeln



## Wernersen82 (30 Juni 2021)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Situation und Frage an Euch:
Ich programmiere gerade meine erste Jalousiensteuerung in der Logo 8. 

Alles funktioniert soweit. Jetzt möchte ich die Sensoren anschließen. 
Da es sich um eine Logo 230v handelt, möchte ich die Sensoren über ein vorgeschaltetes Relais auswerten und dann das Signal auf die Logo geben. 

Der Sensor kommt von eltako: Multisensor mit dem dazugehörigen Relais. 

Jetzt kommt die Besonderheit:

Ich besitze ein Doppelhaus und möchte lediglich einen Multisensor verbauen, um Kosten zu sparen. 

Beide Haushälften arbeiten mit einer unabhängigen Logo 8. 

Meine Frage nun:

Ist es möglich über das gemeinsame Netzwerk die beiden Logos miteinander zu verbinden und so die Werte des Sensors beiden Logos zur Verfügung zu stellen?
Oder kann ich die Ausgänge des Relais an die Eingänge der beiden Logos hängen?
Eine galvanische Trennung ist dann aber Pflicht, da beide Haushälften über eine separate Stromversorgung verfügen. 
Ist die galvanische Trennung mittels Koppelrelais umzusetzen?

Vielleicht habt Ihr aber auch noch eine bessere Idee. 

Danke Euch!
VG
Wernersen


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 Juni 2021)

Hallo Wernersen,

die Frage ist, was du alles weiterleiten musst/willst. Wenn du alle Signale (Regen/Dämmerung/Sonne/Wind) per Koppelrelais übertragen möchtest, benötigst du halt 4 Relais a 2 Kontakten (NO/NC, je nach Funktion) und musst von der jeweiligen Haushälfte aus n Kabel dahin ziehen.

Sollen die Logos denn direkt miteinander verbunden werden? Muss ja, sonst hängen die ja in einem Netzwerk der beiden Haushälften mit drin. Anders: Weiß ja nicht, wie das Verhältnis der Doppelhäuser ist, aber wenn ich ne Logo in meinem Haus hätte, die mein Nachbar im Netzwerk hängen hat, fände ich das nicht so prickelnd.

Vorteil bei der Koppelrelais Variante: Die wird laufen. Verballert dann halt 4 Koppelrelais und 4 Eingänge je Logo.
Ich glaube, ich würde so fahren, wenn es mein Doppelhaus wäre. einfach in den Schaltschrank eine Klemmleiste, auf die die Leitung gelegt wird vom MS-Relais, gut ist; dort die 4 Relais positionieren, fertig.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Wenn die Koppelrelais in der Haushälfte sitzen, dann würde ich mit 8 Einzelrelais arbeiten. Da reichen dann aber auch die kleinen Relais, wäre die Überlegung, dann hier elektronische zu nehmen, die verschleißen (kaum) und klacken dann ja nicht.


----------



## Wernersen82 (30 Juni 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Berufe Haushälften gehören mir. Also es wird sowieso ein gemeinsames Netzwerk geben. 
Daher wäre eine Netzwerkverbindungen kein Problem. 
Das eltako Multisensor Relais arbeitet mit 24V. 
Ich bräuchte dann Koppelrelais für Regen, Wind, Sonne und Dämmerung, die ein 24V Signal mit 230 V weiterleiten. 
Gibt es sowas?

Danke!
Vg
Wernersen


----------



## ADS_0x1 (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo Wernersen,

Das beide dir gehören ist ja gut, wohnst du auch in beiden? Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, wenn bspw. eine Hälfte vermietet wäre.
Wenn beides "Dir" ist (und dauerhaft bleibt), dann würde ich das per LAN machen, hat ja auch noch andere Vorteile wie bspw. Zugriff Programmiergerät und evtl. Zentralsteuerungen.

Bei deiner Relais-Frage musste ich n bisschen schmunzeln: Ja klar gibt es so was, denn genau dafür sind ja (Koppel)-Relais da (es sei denn, ich habe die Aussage falsch verstanden). Da keine Leistung geschaltet wird, könntest du bspw. folgende nehmen:
Klick/Klack (mechanische Relais): FINDER 38.51.7.024.0050
SSR (elektronisches Relais): FINDER 38.81.7.024.8240
oder alternativ von WAGO/PHOENIX/WEIDMÜLLER, wenn es in eine Hausverteilung passen soll:
Entweder einzeln ne Verteilung: KR09-24V UC
Für zentral: ER12-200-UC 
Oder Alternativ ein Reiheneinbau-Koppelrelais von bspw. Finder. 

Wenn du mit den Dingern aber nichts anfangen kannst und nach der Funktion eines Koppelrelais fragst, empfehle ich dringend, das Ganze durch einen Elektriker durchführen zu lassen. Netzwerkkabel ist da in Hinblick auf "Laiensicherheit" auch empfehlenswerter.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Wernersen82 (3 Juli 2021)

Danke!

Ich meinte mit meiner Frage, ob es sowas gibt, ein Koppelrelais mit 230V AC Spulenspannung. 

Da meine Logo 230V Eingänge ja besitzt würde ich auch 230V am eltako Relais schalten und damit würden dann 230 V auch am Koppelrelais anliegen. 

Ich wohne mit meinen Schwiegereltern in Doppelhaus. Daher machen wir ein Netzwerk zusammen und das soll auch dauerhaft so bleiben. 

Wenn ich nun die beiden Logos über Netzwerk miteinander koppele, kann ich mir dann 4 Eingänge an einer Logo für andere Sensoren sparen?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Eingänge zwar physisch freibleiben, aber in der Software belegt werden und damit dann nicht mehr sonst zur Verfügung stehen. Stimmt das?
Wenn das so ist, dann verwende ich trotzdem die Koppelrelais. 

Danke. 

VG
Wernersen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Juli 2021)

Wernersen82 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich meinte mit meiner Frage, ob es sowas gibt, ein Koppelrelais mit 230V AC Spulenspannung.


Über diese Frage bin ich jetzt sehr verwundert. Natürlich gibt es Relais mit dieser Spulenspannung.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

Zur Logo kann ich dir nicht viel Sagen, ich halte von den Dingern nicht viel (weil ich aber auch eine komplette TIA-Infrastruktur von Arbeitswegen her besitze und die kleinen 1200er echt ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben).

Zu den Koppelrelais: Na klar... ich hab dir ja die Typen geschrieben, die kann man auch als 230V Ausführung nehmen. Einfach mal ins Datenblatt / in den Bestellschlüssel schauen. Allerdings habe ich dir auch das ELTAKO ER12-200-UC genannt, das "kann alles", also von 8-230 V AC/DC. Wenn du nach den Antworten aber immer noch Fragen hast, dann gilt mein Satz:


ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den Dingern aber nichts anfangen kannst und nach der Funktion eines Koppelrelais fragst, empfehle ich dringend, das Ganze durch einen Elektriker durchführen zu lassen.



Viele Grüße!


----------



## Wernersen82 (5 Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir jetzt 4 Koppelrelais gekauft:

PHOENIX 2903339

Folgende Anschlüsse habe ich belegt:

A1 und A2 mit 230 Volt Spulenspannung (Ausgang Relais Multisensor)
Kontakt 11 mit 230 Volt von der anderen Haushälfte
Kontakt 14 Rückleitung zur anderen Haushälfte und Eingang in die Logo des anderen Hauses. 

Aber irgendwie schaltet das Relais nicht. 

Woran liegt es?

Ist es ein Problem, dass es ein Wechsler Relais ist?
Benötige ich unbedingt einen einfachen Schließer?
Benötigt das Relais zum Schalten eine gewisse Last?

Danke für Eure Antworten. 

Vg
Wernersen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Wernersen82 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt 4 Koppelrelais gekauft:
> 
> PHOENIX 2903339
> 
> ...


Auf A2 gehört der Neutralleiter

Zeichne doch mal kurz einen Schaltplan, wie du was angeschlossen hast.

PS:
Wenn du dich nicht auskennst und oder kein Elektriker bist, dann hole dir bitte jemand der das gelernt hat.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

4 von den Relais bringen dir leider wenig, du bräuchtest 8, es sei denn, du speist die SPS mit dem gleichen Stromkreis, wie das Eltako. 

Das Eltako hat auf B1 die Bezugsspannung 230 V und schaltet diese auf die Ausgänge 2,3,4,5,6 weiter. Wenn du den 6 nicht brauchst, macht das deine 4 Ausgänge. 

Du musst dann auf das jeweilige Relais A1 den eltako Ausgang legen und auf A2 den N.

Die beiden Wechslerkontakte sind nicht getrennt, da es sich um 1 Wechsler handelt. 

Auf 11 muss eine Phase des ANDEREN Hauses und diese leitest du zurück zur LOGO über 14. Dabei auf die FI / LS Zuordnung achten. 

Und wenn du jetzt bei einem der oben genannten Anweisungen auch nur ein Fragezeichen hast, *dann lass das einen Elektriker machen!*


----------



## Wernersen82 (5 Juli 2021)

So habe ich es auch gemacht. 

Ich brauche nur 4 Relais. Frost benötige ich nicht. 

Ausgänge des eltako Relais jeweils auf A1 und A2 auf Null. 
Die Kontrollleuchte brennt auch, wenn das eltako Relais schaltet, aber es kommt auf der anderen Haushälfte keine Spannung an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Was für ein Messgerät hast du denn?


----------



## Wernersen82 (5 Juli 2021)

Ein gutes Multimeter habe ich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Ja was soll man sagen, viel zu sagen gibt es eigentlich nicht. Auf Hausseite A messen, kommt Spannung aus dem Relais, wenn es schaltet, wenn ja und am anderen Ende der Leitung kommt anscheinend nichts an => Messgerät nehmen und Fehler suchen. Wohin geht das Kabel, gibt es Klemmdosen, Unterbrechungen, liegt schlimmstenfalls ein Ende offen usw. usw.


----------



## Wernersen82 (5 Juli 2021)

Okay. Ich begebe mich morgen auf die Suche

Aber die Belegung der Klemmen am Koppelrelais sind ja dann doch richtig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Wernersen82 schrieb:


> Aber die Belegung der Klemmen am Koppelrelais sind ja dann doch richtig.


Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die nicht aber das Datenblatt sollte alle Fragen klären.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Juli 2021)

Wernersen82 schrieb:


> Die Kontrollleuchte brennt auch, wenn das eltako Relais schaltet, aber es kommt auf der anderen Haushälfte keine Spannung an.


Für mein Verständnis sollte die Spannung, die mit dem Relais geschaltet wird, aus der anderen Haushälfte kommen, schliesslich war doch eine PotenzialTrennung zwischen den beiden Logos geplant?
KabelBruch? Falsch verdrahtet? Oder schlicht vergessen, dass 2 Adern dafür benötigt werden (hin zum RelaisKontakt und zurück zur Logo)?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

PS:
Woher stammt eigentlich das 230V Potential, das du in Haushälfte A schaltet und in Haushälfte B leitet?

Stammt dieses Potential aus Haushälfte B?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Für mein Verständnis sollte die Spannung, die mit dem Relais geschaltet wird, aus der anderen Haushälfte kommen....


Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt, nicht das hier Potentiale gemischt oder die zwei Neutralleiter miteinander verbunden werden...


----------



## 3.#6 (5 Juli 2021)

Enfach mal das, was ich mir aus den ersten postings heraus gelesen habe. Die Seite 1 dann  bitte übersehen, die war mit den Eltako ER12 gedacht (2 Schliesser) Bei dem Phoenix-Relaismodul (Seite 2) ist der eine Wechslerkontakt nur zweimal herausgeführt, damit hättest du keine Trennung zwischen Haus 1 und 2, irgendwelche Rückspannungen von Haus 1 könnten auf Haus 2 gelangen. Du müsstest also insgesamt 8 Relais nehmen und dann bist du bald bei dem preis von dem Eltako. (keine Ahnung, habe ich jetzt nicht gesucht, es gibt sicherlich auch von Phoenix welche mit 2 getrennten Schliessern. Da es sich um ein elektromechanisches Relais handelt dütfte es keine Grundlast benötigen, das könnte bei Halbleiterrelais eine Rolle spielen


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

Hatte ich vorher auch schon erwähnt, aber ich bezweifle mittlerweile das elektrische Verständnis:
Er kann auch die Logo A und das Eltako mit dem gleichen Potenzial Speisen und dann einen Parallelabgriff auf das Relais machen, dann braucht er nur 4. Die vier müssen dann aus dem Haus B gespeist werden, mit dem Potential der Eingänge von Logo B. Ich habe schon ein bisschen Angst, dass er das Potential aus A nach B schleppt oder anders herum. Daher hier *nochmal* der Hinweis: Finger weg, Elektriker ran lassen. Und nach dem Kommentar:


Wernersen82 schrieb:


> Ein gutes Multimeter habe ich


Melde ich mich hier aus dem Funkkreis ab.

edit: übrigens finde ich es sehr löblich 3.#6, dass du dir die Mühe machst und das so gut aufbereitet hast


----------



## Heinileini (5 Juli 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein bisschen Angst, dass er das Potential aus A nach B schleppt oder anders herum.


Und ich habe ausserdem etwas Angst, dass die beiden Logos an unterschiedlichen Phasen betrieben werden und Spannungen von 400 V dort auftreten, wo als SpannungsDifferenz eigentlich 0 V erwartet werden ... 😓


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juli 2021)

Das Gemurkse hier ist doch nicht wirklich günstiger als ein weiterer Multisensor?
Von Nachvollziehbarkeit mal gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Von Nachvollziehbarkeit mal gar nicht zu reden.


Ich verstehe es auch nicht. An Maschinen ist so eine Bastelei schon schlimm aber zu Hause?


----------

